
Why Hundreds of Mathematicians Are Boycotting Predictive Policing - longdefeat
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/math/a32957375/mathematicians-boycott-predictive-policing/
======
Bostonian
"The technology is supposed to use probability to help police departments
tailor their neighborhood coverage so it puts officers in the right place at
the right time."

So if there have been many shootings in a neighborhood, the police should
ignore that data in deciding where to patrol? That is stupid and will result
in more people being shot. So many things done in the name of Black Lives
Matter actually cost the lives of blacks and others.

